# Wonder if the Amp can be hacked



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Hear me out on this theory: Find a security hole, hack the amp, access the phone it’s tethered to. Time is short but a target would be a Lyft driver sitting motionless for a while.
Is this plausible? Network experts opine.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

WTF?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> Hear me out on this theory: Find a security hole, hack the amp, access the phone it's tethered to.


What are they gonna hack, the $2.85 earned driving all week for Lyft?


Dammit Mazzacane said:


> Time is short but a target would be a Lyft driver sitting motionless for a while.


You can count on sitting motionless for a *LONG *while with the Lyft app on.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

You could easily hack the amp but the worst you could do would be to write bad words and only if you were parked right next to it. Lol


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

No way Jose. The Lyft amp is the first 100% secure connection in the history of mankind.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

OK you’re not seeing what I’m asking.
The amp is connected to a phone. Can it be compromised as a backdoor security hole?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> Hear me out on this theory: Find a security hole, hack the amp, access the phone it's tethered to. Time is short but a target would be a Lyft driver sitting motionless for a while.
> Is this plausible? Network experts opine.


Just hack his car !



June132017 said:


> No way Jose. The Lyft amp is the first 100% secure connection in the history of mankind.


Yea
Right.
It is a Trojan Horse

FILLED WITH FLYING MONKEYS !


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

It probably could be comprised.

https://www.theguardian.com/technol...mber-hacker-read-texts-listen-calls-track-you
https://www.phone.instantcheckmate.com/dialed-in/ways-hackers-can-use-your-smartphone/


----------

